# lighting question for plants



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all, 

Is there a plant(s) that don't require a whole lot of light, i just don't want a super bright 55 gallon tank, it sits in the living room and i didn't want a super bright glare on my new 50 inch tv. I'm ussing black rock to absorb alot of the light right now, I do wanna get some plants, i just wanna make sure i get the right ones ya know. Also is there a spectrum of light i should be looking for when getting plants ( i think i asked that last question correctly, i think )

thank-you!!!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Usually between 6.5k-10k and here is a link that might help you out.

PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome, the link is what i needed mucho thanx!!!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

No problem glad it helped and I bet you added it to your favorites


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

yup sure did !! lol


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

generally the conventional rule say that provide 2-3 watt per gallon of tank...


----------

